# Fretwork



## BRobbins629 (Jun 26, 2009)

Patterned after some of the inlays seen on old guitars and banjos.  PR with ivory accents.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Jun 26, 2009)

--- Very, very nice!! -- great job.

Joe


----------



## artme (Jun 26, 2009)

Very, very special!!!:star::star::star::star:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 26, 2009)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow!  (Now, what's with the crappy nib?)


----------



## stoneman (Jun 26, 2009)

Very nice. Great idea.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 26, 2009)

That is awesome, it looks like the old Gibson inlays, Fantastic work Bruce.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 26, 2009)

Bruce, you have made a masterpiece my friend!
That is awesome work!!
I enjoy the older inlays on the fine instruments and you have
done the concept very proud.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 26, 2009)

That's very nice Bruce!  Classic Louis XIV.  I have tons of old patterns like that.  did  you make a paint template, or is it a sticker applique?  I've taken a couple of the old lost Renaissance marquetry works and re-vamped them into intarsias.  I'm not big on the flower pots, but love the curling scroll designs.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 26, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> That's very nice Bruce!  Classic Louis XIV.  I have tons of old patterns like that.  did  you make a paint template, or is it a sticker applique?  I've taken a couple of the old lost Renaissance marquetry works and re-vamped them into intarsias.  I'm not big on the flower pots, but love the curling scroll designs.


Thanks but neither.  Its a PR inlay, cut out with the Bruce wizard and filled.  Scroll that!


----------



## el_d (Jun 26, 2009)

Very Nice Bruce,  whats a Bruce Wizzard?


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 26, 2009)

That a scroll saw vs laser/cnc router challenge?  We have a challenge coming up soon, but that would be a great challenge I'd be up for down the road some time!  That fancy equipment will be heading to the furnace.:smile-big:


----------



## hewunch (Jun 26, 2009)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 26, 2009)

Very nice pen - love the fine details! Nice symmetry.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 26, 2009)

el_d said:


> Very Nice Bruce,  whats a Bruce Wizzard?


 Just a little home made toy.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 26, 2009)

Outstanding pen, great work.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome pen


----------



## desertyellow (Jun 27, 2009)

beautifully done!


----------



## CSue (Jun 27, 2009)

How very clever you are!

Gorgeous piece of art!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice pen Bruce. Is there a tutorial for this one or do I have to think for myself?:biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 27, 2009)

A work of art.  Well done!


----------



## RAdams (Jun 27, 2009)

WOW. thats all i can say about that pen.



WOW.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 27, 2009)

HTF do you do this??????


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 27, 2009)

> HTF do you do this??????


Very carefully!!

(Ask Neil for a tutorial!):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mickr (Jun 28, 2009)

I am in awe of your skills and patience


----------



## skiprat (Jun 28, 2009)

Hells Bells Bruce!!!!  You certainly have mastered your little toy, thats for sure:biggrin:

You should stick one of your silver clips on it:wink:


----------



## KenV (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I see 4 axis milling, likely CNC as the "Bruce Wizard" -- those are awsome amounts of work to get programmed.    And used to great effect!!!

I appreciate the details!!!


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 28, 2009)

Outstanding Craftsmanship


----------



## VisExp (Jun 28, 2009)

That is an amazing looking pen Bruce.  Well done.  I'm really impressed with the detail you are able to achieve with the Bruce wizard.



BRobbins629 said:


> Scroll that!



LOL.  :biggrin:



workinforwood said:


> That a scroll saw vs laser/cnc router challenge?



Jeff, you're awesome with the scroll saw, but I think this is one challenge you won't win :wink:


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 28, 2009)

Bruce have a pattern he can send me, or do I have to trace the monitor with his permission of course.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks to all for your comments.


KenV - you got it right.  A little DIY project that got out of hand, but now my favorite tool.

Jeff - Graphic I used on the way


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 28, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Bruce have a pattern he can send me, or do I have to trace the monitor with his permission of course.



Don't do that. Mistakes can happen.

The White-Out is hard to get off the monitor. DAMHIKT


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 28, 2009)

el_d said:


> Very Nice Bruce,  whats a Bruce Wizzard?



The CNC is a misdirection. The real wizard _is_ Bruce! :tongue::wink:


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 28, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Jeff, you're awesome with the scroll saw, but I think this is one challenge you won't win :wink:



As much as I would like to see, this I have to agree with Keith.
I have had the pleasure of seeing some of Bruce's work up first hand and up close. The workmanship and fine details are awe inspiring!!

Bruce and his little wizard really can make magic happen! :smile-big::smile-big: :worship::worship:


----------



## skiprat (Jun 28, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> Bruce and his little wizard really can make magic happen! :smile-big::smile-big: :worship::worship:



Too much info there!!!! Family site and all:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 29, 2009)

Bruce,
That is one coooool pen.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 30, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful Bruce, amazing detail!


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 30, 2009)

You have to snag the pen photo, then reduce the size on your computer so that the actual scrollwork is basically 1/2" wide.  If you do that, then you'll really be amazed!  It's very impressive even for a CNC to cut that out.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 30, 2009)

Go get 'em,Lou!! Nice pen!



DCBluesman said:


> Wow!  (Now, what's with the crappy nib?)


----------



## johncrane (Jun 30, 2009)

Great looking pen well done Bruce!


----------

